# Tonka turned 1 year old on August 19th



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TONKA!!!

Love the past pic with his hat over his eyes, very suave!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping up!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, that's a nice pic of your boys wearing their hats. Happy Birthday Tonka - he is beautiful.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy birthday Tonka. You are one handsome dude!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Happy B-Day,gorgeous boy!.
Hope your mom is spoiling you!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spoiled*

Smooch and Tonka are SO-ooo SPOILED.
I only wish we had this house with a pool when Smooch was 2 or 3 years old and then maybe she would love to swim.
Tonka makes up for the both of him. Ken said he is going to grow gills and webbed feet!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hapyy Birthday, Tonka! Loved the pictures. Gunner's birthday is a week from today and he will be 2 years old. I'll post some pictures on his special day.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tonka


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tonka! He is so beautiful- LOVED this pictures- really made me smile!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Handsome Tonka!!!!
Love the matching hats very snazzy. He is so cute swimming in his swimming vest. It is hard to believe that he is already one year old.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tonka!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy birthday Tonka...beautiful boy!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Tonka!!!!!
Sorry I missed this earlier!! Bet this boy will be super spoiled today!! and I am so jealous of the pool!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

*Thank you all for your sweet comments!**Debles:* Tonka's Birthday was Aug. 19th and I'm just posting it today.
I LOVE THE POOL. We never had a pool before, but when we bought this house almost 7 years ago, there it was. We are in it almost every weekend during the summer and we have more company than you can imagine. It is so relaxing and I'm so glad that Ken doesn't mind cleaning it!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TONKA : : : Love ur hat  and I love your name!!!!! Great pics, glad u had a good time!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bumping*

bumping up for Tonka!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tonka!! You are a very handsome boy!! Hope you had a great day. I love the second picture with the hat!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROOOOOOOOS
*The matching hats are priceless!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks!

Ken said that Tonka looked SO GOOD in HIS hat, we had to go and get him his own!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The one of Tonka alone with his hat should be on Doggie Vogue or something!!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tonka!!!! You are the most handsome white dog on the planet!!! Love, love the hat!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you!!*

Thank you all for the compliments!!

I wish we could get Tonka on Doggie Vogue-since Mommy can't seem to find a job!!


----------

